# La costituzione italiana è morta, tutti gli articoli infranti dal governo Draghi



## fabri47 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Per quelli che "non siamo in dittatura", ecco gli articoli infranti dall'attuale esecutivo. Probabilmente ce ne saranno degli altri, se si elencateli pure. Ditemi voi se in Italia abbiamo ancora una costituzione o meno.

*NOTA DELL'AMMINISTRAZIONE: ATTENZIONE, NIENTE FLAME E NIENTE PROVOCAZIONI. AL PRIMO ACCENNO SCATTA IL BAN*

Articolo 3:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tutti i cittadini hanno pari dignità sociale e sono eguali davanti alla legge, senza distinzione di sesso, di razza, di lingua, di religione, *di opinioni politiche, di condizioni personali e sociali.*



Articolo 4:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



*La Repubblica riconosce a tutti i cittadini il diritto al lavoro e promuove le condizioni che rendano effettivo questo diritto.* Ogni cittadino ha il dovere di svolgere, secondo le proprie possibilità e la propria scelta, una attività o una funzione che concorra al progresso materiale o spirituale della società.



Articolo 13:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



*La libertà personale è inviolabile.* Non è ammessa forma alcuna di detenzione, di ispezione o perquisizione personale, né qualsiasi altra restrizione della libertà personale, se non per atto motivato dell’autorità giudiziaria e nei soli casi e modi previsti dalla legge. *In casi eccezionali di necessità ed urgenza, indicati tassativamente dalla legge, l’autorità di pubblica sicurezza può adottare provvedimenti provvisori*, che devono essere comunicati entro quarantotto ore all’autorità giudiziaria e, se questa non li convalida nelle successive quarantotto ore, si intendono revocati e restano privi di ogni effetto. *È punita ogni violenza fisica e morale sulle persone comunque sottoposte a restrizioni di libertà*. La legge stabilisce i limiti massimi della carcerazione preventiva.



Articolo 16:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ogni cittadino può circolare e soggiornare liberamente in qualsiasi parte del territorio nazionale, salvo le limitazioni che la legge stabilisce in via generale per motivi di sanità o di sicurezza. *Nessuna restrizione può essere determinata da ragioni politiche.*



Articolo 32:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La Repubblica tutela la salute come fondamentale diritto dell'individuo e interesse della collettività, e garantisce cure gratuite agli indigenti. *Nessuno può essere obbligato a un determinato trattamento sanitario se non per disposizione di legge. La legge non può in nessun caso violare i limiti imposti dal rispetto della persona umana.[*/spoiler]

Articolo 36:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



*Il lavoratore ha diritto ad una retribuzione proporzionata alla quantità e qualità del suo lavoro e in ogni caso sufficiente ad assicurare a sé e alla famiglia un’esistenza libera e dignitosa*. La durata massima della giornata lavorativa è stabilita dalla legge. Il lavoratore ha diritto al riposo settimanale e a ferie annuali retribuite, e non può rinunziarvi.



*La costituzione non fa riferimento a nessun "stato di emergenza", solo l'articolo 78 fa riferimento allo stato di guerra*:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



*Le Camere deliberano lo stato di guerra e conferiscono al Governo i poteri necessari.*


----------



## fabri47 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Articolo 36:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



*Il lavoratore ha diritto ad una retribuzione proporzionata alla quantità e qualità del suo lavoro e in ogni caso sufficiente ad assicurare a sé e alla famiglia un’esistenza libera e dignitosa*. La durata massima della giornata lavorativa è stabilita dalla legge. Il lavoratore ha diritto al riposo settimanale e a ferie annuali retribuite, e non può rinunziarvi.




*La costituzione non fa riferimento a nessun "stato di emergenza", solo l'articolo 78 fa riferimento allo stato di guerra*:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



*Le Camere deliberano lo stato di guerra e conferiscono al Governo i poteri necessari.*


----------



## admin (11 Ottobre 2021)

Discussione spostata considerato che si tratta di una riflessione personale


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per quelli che "non siamo in dittatura", ecco gli articoli infranti dall'attuale esecutivo. Probabilmente ce ne saranno degli altri, se si elencateli pure. Ditemi voi se in Italia abbiamo ancora una costituzione o meno.
> 
> *NOTA DELL'AMMINISTRAZIONE: ATTENZIONE, NIENTE FLAME E NIENTE PROVOCAZIONI. AL PRIMO ACCENNO SCATTA IL BAN*
> 
> ...





fabri47 ha scritto:


> Articolo 36:
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


Mi sembrava evidente da circa 1 anno e mezzo, non mi stupisco davvero di nulla, a partire dal popolino che accetta tutto a prescindere.


----------



## admin (11 Ottobre 2021)

Quando una nazione mette un MOSTRO come Draghi alla guida, significa siamo oltre l'ammazzacaffè. Il Drago è a tutti gli effetti il MOSTRO finale dei videgiochi. Quello che ti fa un culo così (ma bisogna guardare le braccia, non le mani, simulando il gesto).

Prima della nomina scrissi che Draghi stava all'Italia come Dracula alla direzione dell'AVIS.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per quelli che "non siamo in dittatura", ecco gli articoli infranti dall'attuale esecutivo. Probabilmente ce ne saranno degli altri, se si elencateli pure. Ditemi voi se in Italia abbiamo ancora una costituzione o meno.
> 
> *NOTA DELL'AMMINISTRAZIONE: ATTENZIONE, NIENTE FLAME E NIENTE PROVOCAZIONI. AL PRIMO ACCENNO SCATTA IL BAN*
> 
> ...


Non voglio animare flame, non sono un giurista ma nemmeno serve per smontare questi presunti atti anti-costituzionali..

Così veloce:
Art. 3 - Dove verrebbe discriminato chi ha un'opinione diversa? parlo di discriminazione non di critica..se uno crede che la terra sia piatta è normale che gli dirò che è scemo, ma non per questo viene discriminato..ammesso che capiamo cosa sia una discriminazione

Art. 4 - infatti a nessuno è vietato lavorare, e anzi il green pass serve appunto a permettere che le attività riaprano senza ulteriori restrizioni..sarebbe interessante discutere sulla seconda parte..ma lì molti cittadini fanno finta di nulla..e ci sta

Art.13 - basta saper leggere, è evidente come la legge preveda eccezioni in casi eccezionali

Art.16 - Ovviamente non hai evidenziato la parte cruciale, quando si fa riferimento all'emergenza sanitaria......se sui vaccini pensiamo di essere nel campo delle opinioni politiche stiamo freschi..

Art.32 - e infatti non c'è l'obbligo (invocato da molti anti vaccino)

Art.36 - Cos'è una barzelletta? Sto articolo l'ha mia rispettato qualcuno al 100%?

Qua davvero siamo al ridicolo..un popolo che lo prende nel sedere da decenni che si sveglia oggi per un cavolo di vaccino..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Ottobre 2021)

a ipotizzare violazioni della costituzione ci si mette 5 minuti. Con criteri così larghi è incostituzionale pure vietare le trasferte a Milano ai residenti in Campania. Peccato che l'ermeneutica giuridica funzioni diversamente.


----------



## mark (11 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non voglio animare flame, non sono un giurista ma nemmeno serve per smontare questi presunti atti anti-costituzionali..
> 
> Così veloce:
> Art. 3 - Dove verrebbe discriminato chi ha un'opinione diversa? parlo di discriminazione non di critica..se uno crede che la terra sia piatta è normale che gli dirò che è scemo, ma non per questo viene discriminato..ammesso che capiamo cosa sia una discriminazione
> ...


Niente da aggiungere.


----------



## Shmuk (11 Ottobre 2021)

Qualcuno potrebbe dire meglio una dittatura sotto Draghi che una democrazia sotto Conte, Salvini o Meloni.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non voglio animare flame, non sono un giurista ma nemmeno serve per smontare questi presunti atti anti-costituzionali..
> 
> Così veloce:
> *Art. 3 - Dove verrebbe discriminato chi ha un'opinione diversa? *parlo di discriminazione non di critica..se uno crede che la terra sia piatta è normale che gli dirò che è scemo, ma non per questo viene discriminato..ammesso che capiamo cosa sia una discriminazione
> ...


C'è discriminazione, in quanto un vaccinato non deve pagare mentre un non vaccinato deve pagare per un tampone. Se non è discriminazione questa...

Sull'articolo 16: Si fa riferimento a leggi non a decreti. Il Green Pass non è una legge. E ci sarebbe da discutere anche sulle motivazioni di certe misure.


----------



## Walker (11 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Andris (11 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Art. 4 - infatti a nessuno è vietato lavorare, e anzi il green pass serve appunto a permettere che le attività riaprano senza ulteriori restrizioni..


se una persona non presenta il green pass è vietato l'accesso al luogo del lavoro, per cui se non è possibile lavorare da remoto (e moltissimi lavori richiedono la presenza fisica indispensabile) è nei fatti impossibilitato a lavorare e verrà considerato assente ingiustificato senza stipendio finchè non presenterà il green pass.

e perchè dovrebbero esserci ulteriori restrizioni se da mesi i dati sanitari covid sono in calo o comunque bassi ?
fai le restrizioni preventive ?
quando la situazione sarà grave se ne riparlerà, per cui quanto fatto per il comparto eventi (fondamentalmente dove hanno chiesto il green pass da subito) è totalmente arbitrario e scollegato da questioni sanitarie


----------



## Dexter (11 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Dexter (11 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> e perchè dovrebbero esserci ulteriori restrizioni se da mesi i dati sanitari covid sono in calo ?
> fai le restrizioni preventive ?


Ma perché insisti? Non avrai mai una risposta sensata. Ti diranno che Draghi é un uomo politico fantastico e che Letta, il loro sogno erotico, é bellissimo, e dunque é giusto così.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> se una persona non presenta il green pass è vietato l'accesso al luogo del lavoro, per cui se non è possibile lavorare da remoto (e moltissimi lavori richiedono la presenza fisica indispensabile) è nei fatti impossibilitato a lavorare e verrà considerato assente ingiustificato senza stipendio finchè non presenterà il green pass.
> 
> e perchè dovrebbero esserci ulteriori restrizioni se da mesi i dati sanitari covid sono in calo o comunque bassi ?
> fai le restrizioni preventive ?
> quando la situazione sarà grave se ne riparlerà, per cui quanto fatto per il comparto eventi (fondamentalmente dove hanno chiesto il green pass da subito) è totalmente arbitrario e scollegato da questioni sanitarie


Bisogna sempre arrivare al punto critico per agire? Mai sentito parlare di prevenzione?
Sul discorso green pass non è una discriminazione, basta presentarlo..per dire, se vado in un cantiere senza avere un badge o senza un certificato che attesti che ho svolto i corsi sulla sicurezza non posso entrare...sarebbe discriminazione? No, si chiamano regole


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Ottobre 2021)

A me pare che ci sia molta prevenzione su Draghi da parte del popolo italiano, dettata dalla sua provenienza dagli ambienti dell'alta finanza. Io non sto qui a cercare di convincere nessuno che Draghi sia un uomo istituzionalmente affidabile (anche perché di errori ne ha fatti e ne farà come è normale che sia). Personalmente penso che al posto di Peppo Conte e di qualsiasi politicante italiano sia oro colato, ma ripeto, non voglio convincere nessuno. Mi limito a ricordare solamente un fatto OGGETTIVO: se per puro caso durante la bufera post 2011 al posto di Draghi ci fosse stato un Trichet alla BCE saremmo col sedere all'aria da un pezzo.


----------



## Andris (11 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bisogna sempre arrivare al punto critico per agire? Mai sentito parlare di prevenzione?
> Sul discorso green pass non è una discriminazione, basta presentarlo..per dire, se vado in un cantiere senza avere un badge o senza un certificato che attesti che ho svolto i corsi sulla sicurezza non posso entrare...sarebbe discriminazione? No, si chiamano regole


le regole si basano su motivazioni razionali per esigenze oggettive, non su invenzioni arbitrarie della politica.
i corsi sulla sicurezza di cui parli ci sono in tutti i paesi europei, al contrario questo green pass a tutti i lavoratori è stato escogitato solo qua e non apporta alcun miglioramento alla causa della sicurezza.
sarebbe molto più utile obbligare ad un tampone settimanale rispetto al green pass che per i guariti e i vaccinati significa assenza di controlli per mesi
vai a complicare la vita di uno che è più certo di non avere il covid, è paradossale


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'è discriminazione, in quanto un vaccinato non deve pagare mentre un non vaccinato deve pagare per un tampone. Se non è discriminazione questa...
> 
> Sull'articolo 16: Si fa riferimento a leggi non a decreti. Il Green Pass non è una legge. E ci sarebbe da discutere anche sulle motivazioni di certe misure.


Si ma mica sei discriminato per un'opinione o per motivi legati alla tua persona...sei discriminato perché scegli di non vaccinarti in barba a quello che il sistema sanitario ti raccomanda...


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *le regole si basano su motivazioni oggettive, non su invenzioni arbitrarie della politica.*
> i corsi sulla sicurezza di cui parli ci sono in tutti i paesi europei, al contrario questo green pass a tutti i lavoratori è stato escogitato solo qua e non apporta alcun miglioramento alla causa della sicurezza.
> sarebbe molto più utile obbligare ad un tampone settimanale rispetto al green pass che per i guariti e i vaccinati significa assenza di controlli per mesi


Si appunto, motivazioni che avanza il CTS....prese sulla base di analisi scientifiche e statistiche, a differenza delle OPINIONI che portano avanti altri soggetti, quelle si arbitrarie..

è bello come ci rifugiamo sempre negli altri paesi, quando fa comodo..


----------



## Andris (11 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si appunto, motivazioni che avanza il CTS....prese sulla base di analisi scientifiche e statistiche, a differenza delle OPINIONI che portano avanti altri soggetti, quelle si arbitrarie..
> 
> è bello come ci rifugiamo sempre negli altri paesi, quando fa comodo..


quindi secondo te il CTS italiano, la barzelletta italiana dai tempi di Conte (nessun virologo all'interno) ad oggi (rinnovato da Draghi) con soggetti che fanno politica (in primis l'ex capo Miozzo che per la scuola sacrificava qualunque cosa e infatti è andato in quel ministero) e sono viziati da pregiudizi ideologici (lo sport e gli eventi per loro sono concepiti come un passatempo sacrificabile, per non parlare della cultura), avrebbe in mano dei dati che tutti gli altri 26 paesi dell'UE non possiedono o ci sarebbero per te 26 governi incoscienti ?

e questi dati direbbero che in un ambiente sia meglio avere vaccinati mai testati per 12 mesi, quando è stato evidenziato che dopo 12 settimane dal completamento del vaccino ti contagi come gli altri non vaccinati con variante delta totalitaria ormai e con il passare dei mesi cala sensibilmente anche la tua protezione personale, piuttosto che persone sottoposte a tampone regolarmente

sarebbe come dire che fare un controllo annuale del proprio corpo porti ad una prevenzione maggiore rispetto a controllarsi più volte a settimana


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi secondo te il CTS italiano, la barzelletta italiana dai tempi di Conte (nessun virologo all'interno) ad oggi (rinnovato da Draghi) con soggetti che fanno politica (in primis l'ex capo Miozzo che per la scuola sacrificava qualunque cosa e infatti è andato in quel ministero) e sono viziati da pregiudizi ideologici (lo sport e gli eventi per loro sono concepiti come un passatempo sacrificabile, per non parlare della cultura), avrebbe in mano dei dati che tutti gli altri 26 paesi dell'UE non possiedono o ci sarebbero per te 26 governi incoscienti ?
> 
> e questi dati direbbero che in un ambiente sia meglio avere vaccinati mai testati per 12 mesi, quando è stato evidenziato che dopo 12 settimane dal completamento del vaccino ti contagi come gli altri non vaccinati con variante delta totalitaria ormai e con il passare dei mesi cala sensibilmente anche la tua protezione personale, piuttosto che persone sottoposte a tampone regolarmente
> 
> sarebbe come dire che fare un controllo annuale del proprio corpo porti ad una prevenzione maggiore rispetto a controllarsi più volte a settimana


Naturalmente bypassi il fatto che il vaccino protegge dal contagio, e nel caso di contagio dalle forme gravi...ecco perché è uno strumento valido, se in un ambiente siamo in 200 tutti vaccinati il rischio di fatto si azzera..salvo se c'è un simpaticone in mezzo che non si è vaccinato e che quindi è a rischio..

Ma vabbé dai stiamo a ridire sempre le stesse cose da mesi...che noia...

Stranamente siamo al 11 di Ottobre e i contagi sono sotto controllo...eh ma mica è merito dei vaccini..no no..è merito dei no green pass in piazza


----------



## Andris (11 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Naturalmente bypassi il fatto che il vaccino protegge dal contagio, e nel caso di contagio dalle forme gravi...ecco perché è uno strumento valido, se in un ambiente siamo in 200 tutti vaccinati il rischio di fatto si azzera..salvo se c'è un simpaticone in mezzo che non si è vaccinato e che quindi è a rischio..
> 
> Ma vabbé dai stiamo a ridire sempre le stesse cose da mesi...che noia...
> 
> Stranamente siamo al 11 di Ottobre e i contagi sono sotto controllo...eh ma mica è merito dei vaccini..no no..è merito dei no green pass in piazza


naturalmente bypassi che nella miriade di paesi con dati di vaccinazione infimi non ci sono registrati cumuli di cadaveri ai cigli della strada, stile Ruanda 1994, e non sono in lockdown perenne.
giustamente, ti capisco altrimenti cascherebbe tutto il costrutto solido quanto le case abruzzesi prima del terremoto fatte con la sabbia
sui mass media e i politici fanno come te, sorvolare questi confronti
dritto come un caterpillar verso il 90-95%, che ce frega se gli altri vivono normalmente con vaccinazioni basse...saranno fortunati magari

così come avrà fatto la Svezia ad avere tutti quei vaccinati senza tutti gli invasati italiani a pressare con lo spartito unico ?
non importa, via a martellare senza sosta e remora alcuna.

ti ho appena scritto che dopo 12 settimane non protegge più dal contagio e man mano scema anche la protezione dalle forme sintomatiche, da qui le n dosi infinite.


----------



## mil77 (11 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Raryof (11 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Naturalmente bypassi il fatto che il vaccino protegge dal contagio, e nel caso di contagio dalle forme gravi...ecco perché è uno strumento valido, se in un ambiente siamo in 200 tutti vaccinati il rischio di fatto si azzera..salvo se c'è un simpaticone in mezzo che non si è vaccinato e che quindi è a rischio..
> 
> Ma vabbé dai stiamo a ridire sempre le stesse cose da mesi...che noia...
> 
> Stranamente siamo al 11 di Ottobre e i contagi sono sotto controllo...eh ma mica è merito dei vaccini..no no..è merito dei no green pass in piazza


Il virus coviddi è il virus del benessere ergo non esiste nei paesi poveri, tutto lì, infatti la cura è una non cura che non cura niente e veicola comunque il contagio (tanto poi uccide solo i poverelli e gli altri cioè il credo piddino per eccellenza).
E' un virus che non uccide le "brave" persone e i benpensanti, è semplice lobotomizzazione di massa, figuratevi se si sarebbero fatti scappare la possibilità di controllare tutto l'occidente con la scusa che col vaccino non si hanno forme gravi di chissà cosa e nel mentre piantano una fake emergenza sulla base di cifre che non hanno alcun valore, figuriamoci, ma è proprio il fior fiore del credo del diavolo, io ti salvo prima ma tu adesso fai quello che dico io.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Ottobre 2021)

Mio parere personale è che Forza Italia prima, e il PD dopo, calpestano la costituzione da più di venti anni.
Con picchi durante l'Ulivo di Prodi e il Conte 2.

Adesso non ci sono particolari novità, è sempre la solita storia. Qui rispetto al Conte 2, per quel che mi riguarda il governo più horror della storia, c'è l'aggravante della mancanza totale di opposizione


----------



## Walker (11 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## mil77 (11 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## bmb (11 Ottobre 2021)

Al di là del fatto che nessun provvedimento è anticostituzionale, ma anche lo fosse, chi c'era prima di lui che cos'ha fatto di diverso? E in realtà parlo dal '48 a venire avanti.


----------



## mil77 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non voglio animare flame, non sono un giurista ma nemmeno serve per smontare questi presunti atti anti-costituzionali..
> 
> Così veloce:
> Art. 3 - Dove verrebbe discriminato chi ha un'opinione diversa? parlo di discriminazione non di critica..se uno crede che la terra sia piatta è normale che gli dirò che è scemo, ma non per questo viene discriminato..ammesso che capiamo cosa sia una discriminazione
> ...


Perfetto! Anche se non era il caso di spiegarlo perchè lo sanno già tutti.


----------



## mil77 (11 Ottobre 2021)

.

La metto in altro modo...anche l'Avv. Sandri, il maggior legale italiano dei no vax, ha detto che il green pass per le norme italiane è costituzionale, perchè si rifà a quello europeo. Quello da combattere, per chi volesse, non è quello italiano ma quello europeo!

@mil77, vengono cancellati i posti polemici, non le opinioni.
Ti ho editato la riga specifica, ma adesso basta sul serio.


----------



## mil77 (11 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'è discriminazione, in quanto un vaccinato non deve pagare mentre un non vaccinato deve pagare per un tampone. Se non è discriminazione questa...
> 
> Sull'articolo 16: Si fa riferimento a leggi non a decreti. Il Green Pass non è una legge. E ci sarebbe da discutere anche sulle motivazioni di certe misure.


Dai su...quale discriminazione....quando c'è una scelta non c'è mai discriminazione. chi paga è perchè ha liberamente scelto di non vaccinarsi.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## admin (11 Ottobre 2021)

*Siamo costretti a chiudere l'ennesimo topic. A volte davvero non sappiamo se abbiamo a che fare con (una parte, sempre gli stessi) dei ritardati o con dei provocatori seriali. E' un compito davvero difficile.*


----------

